# tal y como



## gjuan6

Buenas,
me gustaría traducir de la manera más exacta posible la siguiente frase:

*"Tal y como se contempla en la Resolución 26 de febrero de 1998"*
 
No consigo encontrar la traducción adecuada.
  Gracias.


----------



## melu85

Telle que l'envisage la résolution....?


----------



## nievenegra

Hola a todos,

quisiera saber cual seria la mejor traducción al frances de la frase:
"tal y como fue antiguamente..." (haciendo referencia a culturas precedentes)

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## swift

Buenos días, nievenegra. Te doy la bienvenida a nuestro foro.

Dos peticiones antes de ofrecerte una traducción: 1) ¿Podrías darnos una frase entera?, 2) ¿Podrías darnos un intento de traducción? Nosotros te ayudaremos si fuere necesario corregirte.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## nievenegra

Muchas gracias Swift,

Estoy escribiendolo como sigue: 
La culture née d’un peuple aussi riche en contrastes et diversité doit naturellement produire une architecture qui ne devrait avoir rien de pareil à l’architecture existante dans d’autres côtés du monde, telle qu’il fut anciennement...
 
Merci de votre aide


----------



## swift

Hola de nuevo.

Otra preguntita: ¿"il" hace referencia a la arquitectura, o se trata más bien de una oración impersonal (sujeto aparente)? Te lo digo porque escribiste "telle" en femenino, lo que me hace pensar en la concordancia de género... ¿Querías decir "telle qu'elle fut anciennement"?

Por lo demás, me parece que la frase que nos das está bien redactada. Sin embargo, no estoy muy seguro respecto a "dans d'autres côtés du monde". Por otra parte, considero que "anciennement" está bien empleado. Pero me gustaría saber cómo termina la idea.

Escucha otras opiniones.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## nievenegra

...gracias Swift, tu comentario me hace reflexionar. Justamente estoy redactando el texto, te enviare las nuevas muy pronto.
Gracias nuevamente

Mi intencion fue mas bien hacerlo de forma impersonal, no se si esto es correcto gramaticalmente en frances o debo hacer siempre la referencia al sujeto arquitectura, y en consecuencia cambiar il por elle?
gracias


----------



## swift

Pues qué te diré...

La construcción impersonal sí es correcta en francés, y de hecho es muy utilizada. Supongo que la idea que buscas transmitir es "tal como sucedía en la antigüedad", ¿es así? En tal caso, ¿querrías decir que en la antigüedad la arquitectura sí guardaba los mismos modelos, y que por eso todas eran parecidas?

Espero no estar confundiéndote.


----------



## nievenegra

mmm... en todo caso se entenderia mejor de esta forma? :
La culture née d’un peuple aussi riche en contrastes et diversité doit naturellement produire une architecture qui ne devrait avoir rien de pareil à l’architecture existante ailleurs dans le monde, tel qu’il fut anciennement.
 
La intencion es decir mas bien:
La cultura nacida de un pueblo tan rico en contrastes y diversidad debe naturalmente producir una arquitectura que no deberia tener nada parecido (o nada en comun) con la arquitectura existente (o producida) en otros lugares del mundo, tal y como fue (sucedia cae perfecto) en la antiguedad. (haciendo referencia a las culturas precolombinas respecto de las europeas)
 
intentaba que el "tal y como fue..." haga referencia a este proceso de produccion de la arquitectura, que responde a un lugar en particular, mas que a la arquitectura en si. Por eso ensaye con un "il" impersonal en lugar de "elle".
 
te agradeceria me dieras tu opinion al respecto (tel qu'il fut ancienement) si esto se entenderia mejor dado el contexto.
 
muchisimas gracias por tu tiempo!


----------



## swift

Hola:

Personalmente, no creo que "tel qu'il fut anciennement" sea incorrecto. Sin embargo, instintivamente emplearía el verbo "arriver" conjugado en el imperfecto, para enfatizar el carácter "habitual y prolongado" de la acción: "comme il arrivait dans l'Antiquité".

Te ruego que escuches otras opiniones.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas tardes a todos.

Arriesgaría un « _comme tel/comme c’était le cas durant/dans l’Antiquité*** _», ou « _comme tel /comme *ç’avait été *le cas durant/dans l’Antiquité***_ ». Optaría por el uso du « *plus-que-parfait* », aunque no estoy segura de haber entendido perfectamente la frase. No sé si el autor hace una analogía con lo que pasó mientras la época de la Antiguedad***, o si , al revés, expresa que no se produjo lo mismo que durante esta época*** …

Quizás se podría escribir también más sencillamente « _ainsi que dans l’Antiquité***_ » .
Un saludo.

Josiane Aire~~Azul

***si no se refiere a la antiguedad, yambién se puede decir  " _comme ç'avait été le cas par/dans le passé"_


----------



## swift

Josiane,

Il me semble que *Nievenegra* veut marquer l'opposition entre "ce qui arrivait dans l'Antiquité" et ce qui arrive dans ce "peuple riche en contrastes". Autrement dit, elle veut souligner que là où les Anciens produisaient une architecture similaire à celle des autres pays, ce pays produit une architecture qui lui est propre.

À plus,

J.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Alors, "_comme tel/c' était le cas durant l'Antiquité_", ou même, "comme _tel/c'_était le cas chez les Anciens" peuvent convenir, je pense.

Bien à vous.

Josiane  Aire~~Azul


----------



## nievenegra

Merci beaucoup de votre aide, il a été aussi bien pertinent que précise... et très vite en plus. Merci encore.


----------



## lilou56

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Me encuentro en mi traduccion con un problema de traduccion, cùal es la mejor traduccion aqui ? 

_"Tomen nota de este invento : Un aparato para propinarse patadas en el trasero. *Tal y como lo oyen*. Consta de unos brazos de manivela que acciona el usuario..."_

Propongo : 

_"Prenez note de cette invention : Un appareil qui donne des coups de pieds au dérière. *Tel que vous l'entendez/entendez le comme tel*. Il se compose de quelques axes de manivelle que l'utilisateur actionne..."_


----------



## Paquita

Si c'est dans un registre familier j'aimerais bien : comme/tel que je vous le dis
Si c'est plus soutenu, on peut sans doute envisager (sic)


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je dirais: Oui, vous avez bien entendu !

Bisous,

Gévy

*Note de modération*: Fais attention à l'orthographe: dérière ????.  Et les accents en español font partie de l'orthographe, c'est pénible de voir sur un forum linguistique tous les mots déformés. 
Un outil qui peut t'être utile:*CLAVIER EN LIGNE *


----------



## lilou56

D*é*s*o*l*ée* pour l'orthographe et merci b*eau*c*ou*p pour le clavier ! 
"Oui, vous avez bien entendu" me parrait *paraît *assez cohérent ! 
Muchas gracias


----------



## pimpampum

Hola a todos, 
¿Alguien sabe cómo se dice en francés "tal y como se esperaba"? 

"El número de muertos en las carreteras aumentó un 1% y, tal y como se esperaba, este número comenzó a bajar un mes más tarde".

Mi intento es: _tel que l'on attendait , _pero el hecho de que en Google solo aparezca 6 veces me hace sospechar que no es correcto, jeje.

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

comme on s'y attendait
comme il fallait s'y attendre
comme c'était prévisible
comme c'était à prévoir


----------



## pimpampum

merci beaucoup


----------



## stephzgz

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimé en savoir si vous pouviez m'aider à traduire cette expression d'après le contexte. J'ai dû mal à identifier s'il s'agit d'un rapport temporel ou de manière, ou autre.

Il s'agit d'une scène ou deux hommes s'affrontent verbalement avant d'en venir aux mains.

"Tal y como llegaba, le pego un puñetazo".

Ma tentative : A peine l'arriva-t-il à sa hauteur qu'il lui assena un coup de poing.

2º mensaje:

Excusez-moi, message rédigé un peu à la va-vite. En revanche, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de faute à assener. Pour le contexte, je pensais en avoir dit assez. Mais il s'agit donc d'une scène dans laquelle deux hommes s'insultent, car un doit de l'argent à l'autre. Celui qui doit de l'argent s'approche de l'autre et le frappe. Je n'ai pas vraiment d'autres éléments. J'espère que cela pourra vous éclairer.

J'aurais aimé savoir si vous pouviez m'aider à traduire cette expression d'après le contexte. J'ai *du *mal à identifier s'il s'agit d'un rapport temporel ou de manière, ou autre.

Il s'agit d'une scène dans laquelle deux hommes s'affrontent verbalement avant d'en venir aux mains.

"Tal y como llegaba, le peg*ó* un puñetazo".

Ma tentative : A peine arriva-t-il à sa hauteur qu'il lui ass*e*na un coup de poing.


----------



## hual

Il me semble que le passé antérieur s'impose ici. _À peine *fut*-il *arrivé* ... qu'il lui asséna un coup ..._


----------



## stephzgz

Merci de cette précision, mais quant au sens, "tal y como" a-t-il une valeur temporel ?


----------



## hual

Valeur tout à fait temporelle équivalant à _à peine, aussitôt que_.


----------



## stephzgz

Merci beaucoup de votre aide précieuse.


----------



## Gepo

hual said:


> Valeur tout à fait temporelle équivalant à _à peine, aussitôt que_.


Tengo mis dudas en cuanto a esta conclusión. Según el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas ("tal"), la expresión "tal y como" no es más que un equivalente enfático de "tal como", y por lo tanto significa lo mismo que "así como". Ahora bien, esta última expresión puede significar "tan pronto como" (en este sentido, concuerda con la discusión precedente en este hilo) o bien denotar comparación.
El contexto citado no despeja la ambigüedad. Podría indicar tanto que la persona golpeó a su adversario "tan pronto como" llegó, o bien que lo agredió del mismo modo en que llegó (por ejemplo, que no se inmutó antes de hacerlo, o que no se sacó el abrigo antes de pegarle, o que fue en línea recta desde la puerta hasta el deudor, etc.).
Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Otras posibilidades de traducción:

Comme il arrivait à sa hauteur, il...
En arrivant à sa hauteur, il...
Au moment où il arrivait à sa hauteur, il...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## stephzgz

Merci à vous pour ces précieux renseignements


----------



## mpaulinay

Hola a todos,

¿Podrían ayudarme traduciendo la siguiente pregunta?:

"¿Podrías por favor preguntar si la migración al nuevo servidor web implica un cambio de estilo en las páginas web o si por el contrario las paginas se que quedan *tal y como *están diseñadas actualmente? Es decir, ellos van a migrar las paginas *tal y como están* ahora" 

Mi intento de traducción es:

Pourrais-tu demander, s'il te plaît , si la migration du serveur web implique un changement du "style" des pages web ou par contre les pages vont rester telles qu'elles sont designées?.  Cet à dire s'ils vont migrer les pages htmls telles qu'elles sont maintenant


----------

